# No "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" ????

## bruce32466

Why do I not have " /etc/modules.autoload.d" directory in my /etc? There is "modules.d" what is the dif between them? Kernel is 2.6.27-gentoo-r5.

Would appreciate any help!

Bruce.

----------

## alex.blackbit

it seems like you are using gentoo unstable and therefor openrc.

read the openrc migration guide. this will clear things up.

----------

## bruce32466

Thanks for the quick response. I'll take a look at that.

Thanks,

Bruce.

----------

## outermeasure

Create the directory yourself, if it doesn't exist.  (It should be there in the stage tarball you extract in chapter 5 of the installation handbook, and also comes with the sys-apps/baselayout package).

Edit: ok, alex beats me ... but still it should be there shouldn't it?  (or maybe you deleted it yourself some time ago?)

----------

## cyrillic

 *outermeasure wrote:*   

> ... but still it should be there shouldn't it? 

 

It moved to /etc/conf.d/modules with baselayout2 + openrc.

In most cases you should leave this file empty, and let the kernel load modules on demand.

----------

## bruce32466

OK! So I reinstalled using the stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2 and checked to see if the modules.autoload.d was in /etc and it was. Now after installing Xorg-x11 I nolonger have the modules.autoload.d directory. would "emerge -uaDN world" have upgraded my system to base layout? would there be any USE flags that would cause this? Yes I'm new at this by the way!

Thanks,

Bruce.

----------

## padoor

in my installations the /etc/autoload.d is still present.

while installing we have made the folder nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

as per doc. still my boot up flashes message "no modules auto loaded"

but all asked modules work with the kernel as they are loaded from /etc/conf.d/modules

i was wondering if to remove the manually made autoload folder. anyway i left it there.

except for the message it does no harm.

it is not removed automatically anyways by emerge of baselayout  :Sad: 

----------

## alex.blackbit

baselayout2/openrc are still ~ marked, are you running a ~ system?

that would be a good reason why you got bl2/openrc.

----------

## padoor

yes i have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

in my make.conf

----------

## bruce32466

I see! I too have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86". If I remove the "~x86" from make.conf and "emerge -uaND world", would that remove base layout or do I need to reinstall again?

Thanks,

Bruce.

----------

## gimpel

 *bruce32466 wrote:*   

> I see! I too have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86". If I remove the "~x86" from make.conf and "emerge -uaND world", would that remove base layout or do I need to reinstall again?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bruce.

 

It would downgrade baselayout and the rest of the system to x86. That surely will cause a huge mess (i.e. glibc downgrades which are unsupported and will not work anyway)

So if you added ~x86 intentionally, then why not just use it. You do not need /etc/modules.autoload.d if you run baselayout-2* with OpenRC - it's not used there, and that's why it gets removed.

Just add the modules you want to load to /etc/conf.d/modules.

----------

## bruce32466

Alrighty then! I'll give it a shot and just keep it the way it is. Thanks again for the help.

Bruce.

----------

## alex.blackbit

from the gentoo openrc migration guide: *Quote:*   

> Normally, when you want certain kernel modules automatically loaded at boot, you place them into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 along with any parameters you wanted to pass to them. In baselayout-2, this file is not used anymore. Instead, autoloaded modules and module parameters are placed in one file, /etc/conf.d/modules, no matter the kernel version. 

 

so, you will have to delete the file yourself.

----------

